# Patient Refusing to Pay Deductible



## Janelle926 (Dec 16, 2013)

When a patient refuses to pay a deductible do we need to let the insurance company know, since its in their contract that they are to pay it?  

Also, in the instance that a patient states they will only pay 80%, as a providers office can we adjust off the difference?

Thank you!


----------



## ljhaley@gmail.com (Dec 16, 2013)

We had that problem in my former office. My office manager explained to pt. we are not allowed to w/off deductible balances and explained the contract by showing her the "member responsibilities" section in the Excellus provider manual stating we would notify Excellus.
When it came down to her risking being insured or paying-she paid.  When we had the same problem with an MVP patient, and called MVP- THEY sent the pt a letter spelling out the above and that prompted the patient to pay us. Good luck!


----------



## Janelle926 (Dec 16, 2013)

Wonderful, Thank you for sharing and responding so quickly!!


----------

